# Grinder Jamming - Beans?



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

Hi there, I have a Eureka Mignon MK1 which until now hasn't skipped a beat, but I recently picked up some Rocko Mountain Reserve from Foundry Roasters and the grinder keeps on jamming; the motor hums but i doesn't grind.

If I remove the hopper, clear out the remaining beans and give it a shake then it clears, so I assume it's a bean getting stuck in the grinder?

Does this sound likely or is the grinder on the way out? Do some beans jam up grinders more than others?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rocko Mountain are hard beans. Does your Mignon work without jamming when using other beans?


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

Yes, I've had a few different beans through it and not had a problem before. So if they are hard then that may be the issue?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I believe @jeebsy had issues when using them with the K30 after he'd changed the burrs


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yep, the jammed my K30 after i replaced the burrs. They're hard beans, as anyone who saw TSK grinding them at the forum day can attest also.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

And with the old discs replaced?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Old burrs fine, one new burr and one old burr fine. Both new burrs and it jammed.


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

Guess I'll just keep an eye on it for now, if it's just a bean thing then that's OK, I was only really worried if it was a machine issue.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Used to get that sometimes with my Mignon, the motor seemed at time overpowered by the beans and just stalled, as you say though with a quick shake all good to go again!

The larger grinders whilst being less kitchen friendly have the advantage of motors than never stall no matter what!


----------



## Mike_J_Smith (May 21, 2015)

mrsimba said:


> Used to get that sometimes with my Mignon, the motor seemed at time overpowered by the beans and just stalled, as you say though with a quick shake all good to go again!
> 
> The larger grinders whilst being less kitchen friendly have the advantage of motors than never stall no matter what!


So just upgrade the grinder then? Upgraditus strikes again!


----------



## HappyBunny (Jul 29, 2015)

Just received a brand new Mignon and beans from Bellabarista and had the same problems. Nothing helped, I had to unscrew the top. Something like that never happened with my Rocky. He can grind the same beans without problems.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Contact Bella Barista.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Weigh your beans then with the grinder empty start it up and once it's running pop the beans into the hopper this usually overcomes the problem off jamming on startup.


----------

